# The Abu Dhabi Government launches new "CityGuard" Mobile App



## Raziasheikh (Apr 3, 2014)

The Abu Dhabi Government launches new "CityGuard" Mobile App that allow you report incidents, file complaints to directly Abu Dhabi Govt. Available on Google Play Store.


----------



## sonofsaxa (Mar 22, 2014)

Just downloaded the App, looks good. Thanks for making me aware


----------

